# 2019 Shoalwater 20 Cat /w 150hp Suzuki



## WaypointCC (Oct 22, 2012)

JUST IN AND READY TO HIT THE WATER!!!!
2019 Shoalwater 20 Cat powered by a 150hp Suzuki. Options include a Minn Kota 24v trolling motor, Lowrance Elite 7, leaning post w/ ice chest, footrest, rod holders and storage tray, 1/2 Laguna console w/ two 4 bank rod holders, front cushioned ice chest on aluminum rack, hydraulic steering, Atlas Jack plate, Lenco trim tabs, grab bar w/ cup holders, 4 blade stainless steel prop, 8ft Power Pole, transom live well and an aluminum trailer. 87hrs $41,995 plus ttl visit www.waypointmarine.com for more pics and details. Call us today 361-651-2628


----------

